# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Hi guys @ girls im new here and need some help had back surgery on my l5 s1 discs

## marcus madigan

Hi all im new here i need some help had surgery on my lower back to free my sciatic nerve but my back is still shot the doc wont let me lift more then 5kg what can i take and ask my doc for to help get my strength back because my surgeon said if it is not better with in 12 months he is going to fuse 2 levels of my spine together witch i don't want im about to go threw a pain management program i have lost my life due to this injury and its depressing so any one that can help me to improve my quality of life id be great full

----------


## Giggle

Hi Marcus - glad you found your way here, and I hope the boys can help you with your answer.
I don't know anything you should take - I'd pretty much follow instructions or you might be in worse shape down the road. Back injuries are so bad.
Good luck.

----------


## Lunk1

What surgery did you have?

----------


## marcus madigan

thanks bad is not the word for it i have to find away to get my life back

----------


## marcus madigan

i had a microdiscectamy to free my sciatic nerve witch it did but as for the back it is a bit worse and the surgeon wants to fuse it with in the next 12 months if there is no improvement

----------


## Hazard

Ok......

I've been in the surgical field for a while. I've sat in on discectomy surgeries..... Fusions..... And even artificial disc replacements. 

I'm no doctor and I'm by no means qualified to give medical advice...... But my advice to you as someone who has seen these injuries and has been in numerous surgeries and conversations with docs about these injuries...... Is to listen very very carefully to your doctor. 

Back injuries are nothing to take lightly. Lifting weights could cause further pressure to be put on your discs..... Compressing them even more. It sucks you have to stay out of the gym but is it worth it? 

Spinal fusions sound scary and while it's always better to stay out from under the knife, it's actually a very common surgery. If its recommended by your doc and he's pushing it on you - I'd go and get a 2nd and 3rd opinion. Don't goto a doctor affiliated with the one you're at now. 

For the time being..... Do as directed. There really isn't anything you can take to prevent further damage while still working out. The best you may do is mask the pain but you're still making the problem worse and that'll lead to surgery for sure. 

Best of luck man!

----------


## marcus madigan

> Ok......
> 
> I've been in the surgical field for a while. I've sat in on discectomy surgeries..... Fusions..... And even artificial disc replacements. 
> 
> I'm no doctor and I'm by no means qualified to give medical advice...... But my advice to you as someone who has seen these injuries and has been in numerous surgeries and conversations with docs about these injuries...... Is to listen very very carefully to your doctor. 
> 
> Back injuries are nothing to take lightly. Lifting weights could cause further pressure to be put on your discs..... Compressing them even more. It sucks you have to stay out of the gym but is it worth it? 
> 
> Spinal fusions sound scary and while it's always better to stay out from under the knife, it's actually a very common surgery. If its recommended by your doc and he's pushing it on you - I'd go and get a 2nd and 3rd opinion. Don't goto a doctor affiliated with the one you're at now. 
> ...


thanks for the advice im going for a second apinon and if it comes down to it i want to get the discs replaced not fused and just to add to it all my work just told me due to no improvement in my injury in the last 12 months im no longer required just when i thought it couldn't
get worse

----------


## yannick35

PRP whole blood therapy and prolo will help

----------

